# Long distance brag.



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Some of you might know I'm in training for an ultra marathon and Archer comes with me for most of my weekly mountains runs.
Today I've two brags, they're possibly not amazing to most people, but to me they're gold.
Number 1- we met a horse and rider in the woods. Archer is nervous of horses, but there are a number of them in fields we pass and I always make a point of stopping and petting them and letting him have a good long look at them, then we're on our way. 
Today the lady stopped and said she was going in the direction we were coming down ( the trails are narrow), so I asked if I could bypass her and she said 'of course'. Archer went to my right (off lead) and strolled past- keeping an eye on the horse of course, but no more than that: the lady and I had a quick exchange of pleasantries and off we went (I was so so happy, but didn't want to make a big deal other than a 'good boy').
2nd brag- we ran 24k (almost 15 miles) today. I am SO proud of this fit beast of a dog, no trouble to him. At the top of the mountain out across the headland, I took a photo and he was still out front, trailing, waiting for me to catch up. The last photo I took is of us in the trees, trailing back towards the carpark, STILL out front. I'm so impressed. I don't intend to increase his distance and I think 24k enough, but he's really shown me what it is to be a capable, dependable and all round brilliant companion.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

The trail you were on looks so peaceful! Wow! 24k! Congratulations  And here I am feeling accomplished after 5 miles  I will get there someday. I have never taken my current GSD around horses...now I am wondering how he would take it. He has met cows and was curious but seemed to enjoy there company.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo and congrats!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Very impressive!Good boy Archer


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, I'm so pleased with him. He surpasses everything I could ever hope to have in a companion animal. 
Lobo Dog, that's the Dublin/Wicklow mountains, it's really beautiful up there.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting, I also train for ultras with my dogs. I've found they can handle at least 30 miles a day as long as they have water and it is not too hot- these dogs are amazing! It's great when we can share trails with other users in a friendly way- trail conflicts between user groups are a pain and very common in the US. 

I also had no idea there were such great trail and mountains around Dublin! Enjoy!


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Muskeg said:


> Thanks for posting, I also train for ultras with my dogs. I've found they can handle at least 30 miles a day as long as they have water and it is not too hot- these dogs are amazing! It's great when we can share trails with other users in a friendly way- trail conflicts between user groups are a pain and very common in the US.
> 
> I also had no idea there were such great trail and mountains around Dublin! Enjoy!


I'm very lucky to have such a fabulous place so close to the city, and Archer has excellent off lead commands so people that we meet are polite and usually compliment him on his manners. I'm half- convinced hikers are lovely people anyway and I've had some cracking chats with people from all over the world while training.
Re water, YES!, where I run there are a lot of rivers, but Archer is happy to take water anywhere he finds it, posting a pic from earlier in the week where he's essentially bathing in a huge puddle -


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Stunning pictures! Good luck with your marathon! You've got quite a running partner there.


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Liulfr said:


> Stunning pictures! Good luck with your marathon! You've got quite a running partner there.


Thank you very much!


----------

